# Ladies Omega Resto



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Had this for a while but finally finished off with new glass today:

Bought it on the bay about 2 months ago, was listed as:

'ladies omega...found in mums drawer clearing house out front cover wasn't attached and there seems to be the wording Omega missing but still has logo. buyer can restore or make use of parts....not working'

Looked solid gold on the pic, seemed to have the right level of shine to be solid so took the punt, and it paid off!

Here's a pic of the state i bought it in










Quick overview of tasks, nothing to major thankfully as the rust hadn't got any further than the stem


Dial dead

glass Crazed beyond repair

strap useless ( and expandable )

Not running


So quick service, new dial from the bay and a new glass and strap from cousins later, looks a new watch, wish i knew what to do with it now though

Does anyone think this glass looks daft? seems to make the dial like the funky mirrors at play grounds


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's a nice job, well done.

Shame its not a mans, I would have been interested in that if it had been.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Thomasr said:


> So quick service, new dial from the bay and a new glass and strap from cousins later, looks a new watch, wish i knew what to do with it now though


Do you know what year it is Thomas???


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice job well done


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow that is impressive well done!


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looking good!. I Just purchased a gents omega from the bay today, not gold but in a similar condition to yours, I'm hoping that mine will clean up as well as yours did, my problem is I really don't want to change the dial so I'm hoping it will clean up without damaging it, will try and post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Markybirch said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > So quick service, new dial from the bay and a new glass and strap from cousins later, looks a new watch, wish i knew what to do with it now though
> ...


Its 1956/7 :thumbup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Thomas.

If you ever decide to sell, can I have first refusal please?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

vw1978 said:


> Looking good!. I Just purchased a gents omega from the bay today, not gold but in a similar condition to yours, I'm hoping that mine will clean up as well as yours did, my problem is I really don't want to change the dial so I'm hoping it will clean up without damaging it, will try and post some pics when it arrives.


Pics are always good, im always reluctant to change dials but this one is the identical to my other one and has never been repainted, when they're all original it doesn't bother me. Not sure about the indian repaints i think i would just spend more time and source an original dial


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

it seems a little bit old. You should take it more carefully.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Epjack said:


> it seems a little bit old. You should take it more carefully.


what do you mean?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice job - one thing that caught my eye is the hour hand, is it the picture angle or is it bent upwards slightly? On the original picture they look a lot flatter to the watch face.


----------

